# decoys



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 1 doz mallards, 1 doz green wing teal, and 1/2 doz wigeons, but right now I only have 1/2 doz mallards set up. So i have to go buy a dozen ace weights and question is what other 1/2 dozen decoys would you get?


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

woodducks :wink: 



diverfreak


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Get some divers.....For the white on the backs....Creates visibility in different lights.

Go with some canvasbacks...even though you can't shoot one. :x


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spoonies seem to be about everywhere.... so you could pick up a set of those too. You don't have to shoot them but they certainly won't look out of place on a lot of waters.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wigeons, red heads,spooneys, cans,blue bills.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

what you guys think about these 
http://www.ureaduck.com/flapping_decoys-3dflappers.htm

here is a slide show of them
http://www.ureaduck.com/flapper_decoys_slide_show.htm

and these
http://www.ureaduck.com/duck_decoys-Struttin.htm

here is the slide show
http://www.ureaduck.com/struttin_decoys-slide-show.htm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Lokk pretty good. there just like a spinnying wing decoy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

adamb said:


> I have 1 doz mallards, 1 doz green wing teal, and 1/2 doz wigeons, but right now I only have 1/2 doz mallards set up. So i have to go buy a dozen ace weights and question is what other 1/2 dozen decoys would you get?


imo, flamingo's. be sure to keep them all separated though, none of them speak the same language and they will fight if one missunderstands the other. :wink:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

went to sportsmens today to see what they have and now i'm trying to decide between 1/2 doz shovelers, baby mojo, or a teal mojo.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> went to sportsmens today to see what they have and now i'm trying to decide between 1/2 doz shovelers, baby mojo, or a teal mojo.


Get the baby mojo and buy some decoys used from KSL. You could probably buy a dozen or more used for the price of some new ones.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mallardpin,

What is going on?

Long time no see...Are you going to Canada this year?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Not much here, just getting ready for the season. 

I am going to head back up to Canada. I have bought a bunch of new, well new to me decoys so I ready to go. 

Just to stay on subject and not hijack this thread, adamb what decoys did you decide on.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I think i'm gonna go with the baby mojo since the teal runs on 4 AA batteries


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

adamb said:


> I think i'm gonna go with the baby mojo since the teal runs on 4 AA batteries


Awesome choice The mojo's bring in the ducks like no other


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

at cabelas they have the "hot shot spinning wing mallard" for $50 or should i go with a baby mojo


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

There the same price so I would go with the Baby.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

where are the mojo's $50?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> where are the mojo's $50?


Rogers Sporting Goods has the baby Mojo's for 49.99 + shipping

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ail?no=769

If you're wondering they have pretty good customer service; I've ordered from them several times. They are out of Liberty Missouri.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Mojo!!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

New problem :x 
I need to buy 1/2 dozen more decoys tomorrow at sportmans since it is their sale, but the the decoys I want to get only come in a dozen. I would get the whole dozen but I already have 1/2 dozen dekes that need weights so i would have to buy 2 dozen weights for 1 1/2 dozen decoys. 

Any want to go half in on some new bluebills?


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

p.m me and i will sale you 6 brand new ghg lifesize bluebills, heck, i will even give you 1 1/2 anchors and some tangle free line! I live in Roy, so if this works for you it works for me!

DiverFreak


----------

